# another Alligator skin project complete



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Every once in a while I like to do something a little on the wild side: I don't have many request for this but when I do.. I go for it!:thumbup: This is a wonderful home that is beautifully furnished and decorated. Additional photos in my album for those of you interested.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's fantastic man. How do you sell something like that. Do you have sample boards?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> That's fantastic woman. How do you sell something like that. Do you have sample boards?


:yes::yes:

That is incredible, isn't great to work with with clients like that?! 
What do you use (besides skill!) to do that?

Thanks for sharing those!:thumbup:


----------



## APS INC. (Sep 17, 2009)

That's pretty sweet. :notworthy:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Actually it's hard to sell, I tell a client that an Alligator skin texture would look great and they look at me like I'm nuts.:no: Yes, I have several sample boards :thumbsup: and these do helpto sell the job. It's very time consuming and very expensive to have done but worth every dollar! Go ahead go out there and sell this texture....I have brush and will travel


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

pretty darn pimp my brudda!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It looks cool, but not for everyone no doubt.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

That's sweet! I've always wanted an alligator skin wallet... why not an alligator skin accent wall! Would love to get a few tips on the process. Seems to me skim coat with carvings and metallic paint?


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Andyman said:


> That's sweet! I've always wanted an alligator skin wallet... why not an alligator skin accent wall! Would love to get a few tips on the process. Seems to me skim coat with carvings and metallic paint?


thanks for the kind words guys. I know this board is all about sharing ideas but I can not let you in on all my secrets.:whistling2: No carvings and yes, sometimes I use metallics however, this project did not have any metallics. Again, Thank you all!


----------

